# Mouse jumps all over screen sometimes



## David999999 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sometimes, my mouse just freaks out and flies all over the screen. It stops after a second and usually doesn't bother me. Well, except this time. I was filling out something on a website and went to click the next box to start typing something else and at the same second I clicked it, my mouse jumps up to the red x at the top of the page and closes the page. So yeah, I need this fixed. 



I have a Logitech wheel less mouse. 



Windows XP



NVIDIA sound card I think. 



Intel Pentium 3 Processor



If you guys need anymore, you'll have to tell me how to get to it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try a different mouse to see if it is a mouse problem or something else?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a failing mouse.


----------

